# Nintendo Store shipping



## a32bitmint (Nov 23, 2020)

Has anyone ever experienced issues with items shipping from the Nintendo Store through UPS? On my end, the arrival day when I ordered an item from them was originally Monday, but now it's on Wednesday (most likely due to a delay that apparently happened a day after it shipped) and the location of the package hasn't been updated for 3 days now. I ordered this on the 17th.


----------



## grcd (Nov 23, 2020)

It can happen especially now with the Covid situation. I had parcels lost through them also.


----------



## a32bitmint (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm hoping this isn't gonna get lost, because I paid $100 for it and I want it to arrive before Saturday when I head off to my relative's house for a week.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 23, 2020)

You should contact Nintendo and UPS, posting here on Gbatemp ain't going to help you much, if there are no scans today or tomorrow then you should contact Nintendo and UPS.


----------



## a32bitmint (Nov 23, 2020)

Good idea.
The shipping date updated from Tuesday to Wednesday yesterday in case you needed to know.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 23, 2020)

Well keep in mind that UPS website doesn't show all the departure and arrival scans from what you post it is only in traffic to Hodgkins, IL.


----------



## a32bitmint (Nov 23, 2020)

I see, so UPS just doesn't show everything most times? I'm used to the USPS where it shows the package location every single time it's scanned.

Edit: I think what I might do is wait until tomorrow or Wednesday and if it gets pushed forward another day then I'll contact UPS

Edit 2: Checked this morning and after 3 days, the package finally left Illinois, so it isn't lost, it's just slow. It should be here by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## internettelephony (Dec 10, 2020)

Naturally like your web-site however you have to take a look at the spelling on several of your posts.


----------



## a32bitmint (Dec 11, 2020)

internettelephony said:


> Naturally like your web-site however you have to take a look at the spelling on several of your posts.



???


----------



## juniors612 (Jan 7, 2021)

> Edit 2: Checked this morning and after 3 days, the package finally left Illinois, so it isn't lost, it's just slow. It should be here by tomorrow at the latest.



So, did you finally get it?


----------



## a32bitmint (Jan 7, 2021)

juniors612 said:


> So, did you finally get it?


yeah, it ended up arriving! interestingly they weren't in a ups truck and rather what looked like a normal car.


----------



## SDarkrai (Nov 19, 2021)

a32bitmint said:


> yeah, it ended up arriving! interestingly they weren't in a ups truck and rather what looked like a normal car.


They have been doing that for some reason for a while. it may be a shortage of trucks


----------

